# Plastisol curing issues



## spoilsofvictory (Mar 6, 2017)

Just wondering what happens when you overheat plastisol ink? I have been attempting to cure my prints with a heat gun, and im worried that i may be getting them too hot for too long. The ink ends up really hard and course. I have a temp gun and ive been getting readings between 290-390. When i try a stretch test the ink comes apart and makes kind of a crunching noise. When I apply less heat, and stretch the print, the ink stays together, but then i worry that it isnt fully cured. Please help!


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Those temperatures shouldn't hurt anything on cotton shirts. If the ink cracks when you stretch it that is a sign of undercuring. If you really heat the ink to an unreasonable temperature for a time it might bubble and the shirt might scorch, but on cotton shirts that would be well over 400 degrees.


----------



## Brandz13 (May 14, 2013)

I agree with Ripcord on those temps....but the crunchy sounds are a sign of baking the plastisol Without a description of ink type and the fact that a heat gun was used. If your just starting out and on a budget I would at least get a flash dryer (better even cure) A heat gun cannot cure evenly and you risk washout. A Properly cured plastisol should stretch and be elastic, undercure does split and crack with the garment but shouldn't crackle. You may try a stretch additive but I would suggest water based inks if you do not have the proper curing equipment.


----------

